# Press/Die question



## Fram (Jun 11, 2010)

I am extremely new to reloading (haven't even bought a press yet). I am looking at getting the RCBS Rock Chucker Supreme Reloading Kit http://www.rcbs.com/guide/supreme_reloading_kit.aspx. My question is, do you need to use RCBS dies with the RCBS press or can you use dies from other manufacturers? I am wondering because I am interested in using the carbide dies so I don't have to worry about the lubing every case, but can't seem to find any RCBS carbide dies. Also, is there anything not included in that kit that would be needed?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

almost all standard dies will work in any press. I have RCBS, Bonanza, Redding and Lee dies all go in my RCBS and Lee presses.


----------



## Fram (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Was the list of stuff that comes with the kit I am looking at look fairly complete?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The kit has pretty much everything you need to get started. You WILL add stuff as you get into reloading. Some of it you'll need, some you'll just think you do. 

I'd consider something to clean the brass, you can do it by hand, but a tumbler is nice. you don't have to be too fancy, this one would work for you: Lyman Tumbler

Alos if you are an anal SOB like me and want to be precise with your loads a powder trickler comes in handy, any of the ones on this page will work: Powder Trickler

It gets addicting.

huntin1


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I bought that same kit.....Only thing I don't use out of it anymore is the case lube and pad. I use Hornady One shot on a cookie sheet, much much faster.

I must say, I have the Redding Trickler and LOVE it!!!!!!

You will need a good caliper. I like my Dillon dial.

Huntin1 is right, buy a cheap tumbler kit and you should be good to go. I have the Frankford Arsenal kit, and it does the job.

Yes, the more you get into it, the more crap you will buy, some you need, some you don't.


----------



## Swifty56 (Sep 14, 2009)

In my experience, I have never found a carbide die for bottleneck cartridges, i.e rifle. Most all of the carbide sets I have used are for pistol, or for straight wall case rifle. Could be wrong, but I have used Lee, redding, rcbs, and hornady, and all my rifle dies, I still have to lube, pistol I havent lubed in years. The advice from all above is solid, the one shot lube works well, but if I am not loading any more than a box or two, I use hornadys unique lube in a tub. Just a little on the fingers, rotate a piece of brass and thats it. Its a sure way not to get lube on the shoulder and end up denting the brass.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

You won't find carbide dies for tapered cases. The carbide portion of a sizing die consists only of a ring at the mouth of the die.
You cannot go wrong with RCBS. Best customer service in the business, and you NEVER have to pay for anything twice. If ANYTHING breaks they replace it absolutely free.

As mentioned, you will need a tumbler. I have two and use one just for cleaning lube off after sizing. Takes less than 30 minutes with corn cob media. I know many will argue with me on this, but I almost never lube case necks or case mouths unless I'm forming brass from a parent case, but see for yourself if it's necessary for your applications as you gain experience.

And I gotta mention what I recommend to all new handloaders. After the hardware is purchased the next investment should be a chronograph. SOOO much info needed that can only be obtained with a chronograph.

Good luckl


----------



## Fram (Jun 11, 2010)

I read an article "http://www.realguns.com/archives/033.htm" in which the writer said he used Birchwood Casey Brass Cartridge Case Cleaner. It looks like a very simple process and he said it works better than a tumbler. Any input on that?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

What does he mean by "better"? You can get a case to shine much quicker with chemicals, but can't imagine a quicker or less labor intensive way to remove sizing lube than a tumbler.


----------



## Fram (Jun 11, 2010)

Mix 2 oz of cleaner/quart of water, dump in shells. Let soak for 3 minutes agitating the batch every minute. Drain, Dry, Done.

I'm guessing the "better" part comes from the fact that since it is a liquid it can reach EVERY part of the shell. The author claims that there were very few shells that needed the primer pocket to be cleaned, but other than that they were spotless.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

If it cuts sizing lube it sounds like a simple solution (no pun intended  )


----------



## in2chaos (Jun 14, 2010)

I love my rockchucker...but the kit was not for me. I bought the press, then a redding trimmer(lyman also makes a decent one, for much less money than the micrometer one I bought), and topped it off with the chargemaster combo. If you want a digital scale/powder dispenser, I would say skip the kit, pay the 140 or so for the press and buy the digital one...cuts alot of time off. To each their own...but if you decide you want the chargemaster...most of the stuff in the kit other than the press will be useless. I don't know about the new hornady lock and load autocharge, but midsouth shooters supply had it for 220...That and the press puts you in the ballpark of the kit...you will need that tumbler everyone mentioned, the caliper, a chamfer and debur tool, and some case loading blocks, and the trimmer...the more you press your brass, the longer it will get. And oh my gawd do not forget the oneshot...if you want a lube pad, I got one you can have if you send me a couple bucks for postage of course this is all just my 2 cents...


----------



## SaberX01 (Sep 25, 2009)

I think (IMHO), the RCBS kit is as good as any to get started, but as many have said, there are a number routes you can take to get there. A few things I've found to be most useful in accurate / safe load development above & beyod the base kit: (as with anything in life, you can go from mild to wildly expensive)

It must be said, I like the whole process of handloading. Allot of things I do (process wise) and / or use may not be considerd "A Must Have Item", but all of them contribute to the best product I can produce for any give load.

- Digital Calipers: (Hundreds to choose from) but get one that is at least accurate to .001 or better.
- Body/Bullet Comparator: http://www.sinclairintl.com/.aspx/pid=34014/Product/Sinclair_Comparator_Bump_Gage_Body 
- Case Prep Kit to Include: Primer Pocket Tool, Neck Tool, Flash Hole Tool, Case Neck Brushes, etc
- Case Trimmer : I prefer the Foster http://www.forsterproducts.com/catalog.asp?prodid=623128 but there are many good setups.
- Case Neck Micrometer: Great Tool, http://www.sinclairintl.com/.aspx/pid=38161/Product/Sinclair_Digital_Case_Neck_Micrometer
- Consentricity Gauge: Sinclair with Dial Indicator Option,: http://www.sinclairintl.com/.aspx/pid=37479/Product/Sinclair_Concentricity_Gage
- Neck Turning Tool: http://abfirearms.com Mid-Way down the page, I like this one as it has a seperate tool for holding the shell which can be a pain with other tools.
- Great Artical About Case Neck Tools: http://www.6mmbr.com/casenecktools.html
- Reloading Dies: Many opinions on this one, but I prefer Redding Dies, specifically the Competition Micrometer Seating Die
- Powder Trickle: If you use the powder drop included, get a trickle for fine tuning powder charges.
- Case Tumbler: Many to choose from, but I think it's a must have item. I also use an ultrasonic cleaner to clean the insides of the cases well, which also removes oils & lubes, dust etc, before I start priming. I dont deprinme and resize in one step. I use a cheap, small press with a deprime only die, then clean the cases, then resize. More steps, better end product.

As Far as the ability to interchange dies with the Rockchucker Press, any die that is the standard 7/8" - 14 threads will fit the press.

*Comments on the RCBS Kit Itself*:

- Rock Chucker Press: It's a solid performing press. I also have a Redding Ultra. To be honest, I cant really tell much diffrence, apart from big belted magnums, the Redding may "seem" a bit easier on resizing, but hardly noticable.

- 5-0-5 Scale: It's a good stating scale. I use both a mechanical and digital scales.

- Uniform Power Measure: It works as advertised, however I prefer a bit higher quality. If you want the best, go with Harrel's Percision http://www.harrellsprec.com/

- Speer Loading Manual: Good as any, but get several: Hornady, Nosler, Sierra etc. Also use online resources like Hodgdon's http://data.hodgdon.com/main_menu.asp

- Case Lube Kit: I like it, some may not, but you need something, and this is a good start.

- Hand Priming Tool: I always hand prime. I have 3 diffrent models, all seem to be about the same performance & accuracy wise.

- Powder Funnel: It is what it is, they all seem to work well.

- Debur Tool: Good tool, it's what I use. You can get attachments for some case trimemrs and also opt for a case prep station, although they are a bit expensive for my wallet.

- Hex Wrench Set: Again, it is what it is, works for it's intended purpose.

- Case Loading Block: Good as any other block.

Like I said in the beginning, there are many routes to get to the end goal, it all depends on your prefrence, load requirments, accuracy needs and well, the willingness to part with your hard earned cash. Bottom line, which ever way you go, if you enjoy handloading, it will only add to the overall shooting experience.

Have Fun, Be Safe, and Enjoy Whatever Setup You have.


----------

